# Chieftain boiler question



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know the hot water capacity of the TRUMA water heater as fitted as standard to a Cheiftain? Truma manufacture two models, a ten litre version and a fourteen litre version. The Autotrail brochure does not provide clarification. 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would expect it to be the cheaper of the two, with an optional extra for the larger size.
If you could see the serial number then Truma could tell you the volume.

cabby


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

In my Cheyenne its 10l and I'm pretty sure it's the same in the Chieftain.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Good idea Cabby, I just need a Chieftain now!

Research shows the two boilers have a price differential of about £140.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Russel, ours has a 10lt capacity.
Hapy New Year Lin


----------

